# nutes and cloning



## potluva (Apr 5, 2005)

I currently have miracle grow 20-20-20 but heard it would fry my hydro plant? could I get by with just buying the bloom for my plant? I dont want a particularly tall plant im on the DL! im not sure really how much i should spend on nutes i wouldnt really wanta spend any more then like $30(my system has been pretty cheep so far) where do u get your nutes? 

            im thinking of cloning now, are theyre specific nutes for that? Is it possible to grow a clone with floro lighting alone (i have 165 watts in a miny fridge)? How fast will a clone take to root and start growing successfully? i heard that topping a plant a couple of times can help grow a shorter stouter plant with more yield, im a newb and dont understand what topping them is (can topping be done with clones)? what is a good sized branch or nuglet to take for cloning? -sorry so many questions!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 5, 2005)

Gawd, you ask more questions than I do - lol! 

Miracle-Gro will kill your hydro - get anything else right now, until you find what you want to use all thetime. Go to a hydro shop or garden store - or try Wallyworld, I dunno...

I don`t know about nutes for cloning. But yes, your set-up will work fine for them.

It takes 1-2 weeks for clones to start showing roots - have patience with them.

Topping a plant is cutting off the very top, to stunt the vertical growth.

Clones can be whatever size you want, taken from the sides of the plant. I don`t know about topping clones - I would think you can. Hope all this helps...


----------



## rasta (Apr 5, 2005)

topping, cut the top of the plant off (decapitating the plant )use liguid rooting hormone as it works better then the powdered kind ,,floro are best for cloning (mist the clones more  then watering them this will make them root faster )about 1 or 2 weeks ,yes you can top off clones only they need to grow in veg state for about 4 weeks.clone sould be at least 4 to 6 in ,,,,,,,good luck


----------



## potluva (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks alot guys i just want everything to go smoothly!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 5, 2005)

I know what you mean, there...I went to OG and everywhere else & read for about 6 months on growing, and I`m still trying to learn how to do it - lol


----------

